# Overwintering Borage is possible



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!

Yes, it is possible to overwinter the Borage plants for an early Spring foraging.
Late last Fall I planted a big patch of the white Borage for 'my little bee experiment' to
see if we can overwinter them here. Some plants died because of the cold frosty nights but close to 98% had
survived. They are blooming nicely now with bees all over them awaiting for the coming Spring which should be in full
swing in anther 2 weeks or so. This should help them to provide some pollen and early nectar on this warm nice sunny day when
they are brooding up now.


Overwintered Borage pics:


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice photos beepro. I have plenty of wild borage plants near some of my beeyards. They love it.


----------



## teatimetony (Jul 23, 2013)

When the first fall frosts start I rake my borage plants into a tight row where they sprouted from. It usually provides enough insulation for the soil so that any seeds that dropped during late summer bloom again in the spring. I seeded my first row 3yrs ago and they still come back every spring. My bees go nuts for it especially in the fall right before and after golden rod.


----------



## teatimetony (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Beepro how did you over winter it? I'm also interested in the white flower borage. Any idea how it differs from the blue stuff.
I've had borage, the blue, in my garden for many years, it resows itself readily, no real effort on my part needed except to hoe it out of places that I don't want it. We freeze hard every year and unless I started it indoors I don't think I could get it to survive thru the winter. I've got a flagstoned retaining wall at one edge of the garden and the seeds usually drop right on the top of the wall, which makes collecting them pretty simple too.
The bees sure do like the stuff!
Fabian


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Because we have a mild winter last year, it is not that hard to overwinter them here. They are somewhat frost tolerant so they just sit outside without much growth all winter long. Now we're warming up a bit and they took off and blooming now. So in a snow region I would put them inside a sturdy green house or cold frame that can withstand the snow in the winter time. You will not see much winter growth but once replanted outside in the Spring time they will take off once again. This will give you a head start too.
The blue one I planted last year was in the Spring time. I gave them plenty of nitrogen while in development. They grew big and strong for me all summer long that the bees were all over them. The seeds that dropped are still growing right now. Today I have to pull out all the blue blooming plants to prepare for the white ones. Right now I cannot compare the white and blue in the same time period. I did not give the white ones much nitrogen or fertilizer in this winter time. So cannot answer you with an honest comparison of them. I will collect some seeds this Spring on the white ones and replant the seeds. This should give you a fair answer. To bee continued....


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

beepro said:


> Because we have a mild winter last year, it is not that hard to overwinter them here. Right now I cannot compare the white and blue in the same time period. To bee continued....



Even though I cannot compare on the blue and white Borage from the same time period last year, this early Spring has some of the most beautiful and
strongest white blossoms ever yet. The past couple weeks of warm weather enable them to bloom profusely covering 50% of our backyard at 50% flowering now.
The entire hive field bees are foraging on them bringing in some early light nectar and white pollen for the brood build up everyday now. They have totally ignored the yellow oxalis in bloom at the same time. I'd say both the blue and white have their own uniqueness in the plants and flowers stage. You can say they are separate but special related species. Now what will happen if one should cross their genetics? What do you think?

Nice white flowers:


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So will it freeze and regrow the following year or do you have to replant each year.?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, they will freeze and you either have to replant the seeds or let the
seeds fall so they will sprout at the right environment. The drop seeds are too
much that you have to weed whack them down. Easy growing over all.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

teatimetony said:


> When the first fall frosts start I rake my borage plants into a tight row where they sprouted from. It usually provides enough insulation for the soil so that any seeds that dropped during late summer bloom again in the spring. I seeded my first row 3yrs ago and they still come back every spring. My bees go nuts for it especially in the fall right before and after golden rod.


Dude. Really? That's a phenomenol backstory to your garden/beekeeping. Do you consider the planting substantial to continue it?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

The seedlings will survive some very cold temperatures. What gets ours is the up and down temperatures in early spring. The seedlings break dormancy and start growing only to be zapped by a cold snap. They volunteer so well I actually hope that the first two flushes get killed. Even then they are too thick.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So how many pics can one takes?
Half of the yard is all white in bloom now.



beepro said:


> Nice white flowers:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The purple flowering variety often survives the winter down here in usda zone 9b


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I am not aware of the purple type. Where can I get some of those?
The blue and white are just as spectacular. 

Since they overwinter so well here. Right now they are feeding the Spring bees with fresh
pollen and nectar to get them thru March into April. By then the weather should bee warm
enough to get them thru the danger zone. This can be a succession planting at every 2 months
to provide them something to work on until the first frost. Combine these with the buckwheat, nygers,
clovers, and asters my bees are all set this year. And don't forget the summer veggies garden also. They like the pumpkins too.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

All the fruit trees are in bloom in the Sac area. If you're hives are strong they should be filling honey supers right now. 
Swarms have already started in Contra Costa County, & should be starting in Sac any day.

I think we are calling the purple or blue borage the same thing.


----------

